# Weekly competition 2011-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R' F R' U F' U F R
*2. *U2 R F2 R2 F' U F' R'
*3. *R' U' F2 U' R2 U' R' U'
*4. *F' U2 R' U F U2 F' U R' U'
*5. *U' F2 R' U R' F U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' U' R D' F R2 B D' U F R D R' U B' R' B2
*2. *B2 D B2 L R' B' L B2 R D2 U R D' L F L' R2 U2
*3. *R D B' L' U F2 U L' F' R F U' L' F L2 R2 D2
*4. *L2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 U B D R F R' B L U R' F' R
*5. *U' F L' F2 U L' B2 R' B D' B F D' R2 U' R2 D2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D Rw' F Uw B' D Uw2 F' D' Rw' U2 L2 R Fw' U' Fw Rw2 B Fw2 Uw L Uw2 L2 Uw' B' D U' F' L' Rw2 D2 Uw B R' B2 L2 Fw2 F Uw2 B2
*2. *L2 Fw2 U2 L' Rw Fw' Rw' R2 F' L Rw2 D2 U' B' F R B R U B' D Rw2 R2 B' L2 B' D L' R' B2 Fw' F2 L2 Uw' B Fw' U' B2 F U
*3. *Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F' D2 B' D2 B' R' Fw Rw' B' Fw' Uw' R2 B Fw' F R' D F D R2 D Uw' F2 Rw R B' L D Uw2 Fw D' Rw R Uw2 U Fw U
*4. *Uw' Fw' L2 R D' Uw U L F' U B' Fw F2 L' Rw' B2 R2 D B Fw' L R' F D R2 Fw2 D' L' D U F' Rw' Fw Uw Fw2 D2 U B D B
*5. *U B2 Fw2 F R U L' D L' Fw U' L' Rw2 B F Uw U' Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw R' B2 F R Fw2 D2 U Fw' F' D2 Uw' B' Fw2 D2 B Rw2 Fw2 D2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Lw' U' L B' Uw' L Rw2 D2 Lw' Dw2 Rw' B2 Dw' Lw Bw2 Fw U2 R2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 Uw2 U Fw2 F2 Lw R D2 B' Dw F2 Rw2 Fw2 U' B' Dw Bw Fw F Rw R2 Uw L' Lw R' Fw L' Rw2 R Bw' L2 F L Lw D Uw2 B2 L2 Bw
*2. *B2 F2 R' Uw Lw U B2 Rw2 B Bw2 Fw2 R2 Fw Rw' F' Rw' R' Uw2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 U B' D Bw2 U' Bw D2 Lw' B Bw2 Dw' B F Rw2 R2 B2 Bw' Fw2 Rw' Dw L Rw' R D L D Uw' U Fw' Dw B2 Fw2 F' Lw R2 Fw Lw2 B2 F'
*3. *L Rw R B2 Rw2 R D F' D' Rw' Dw2 B' R Fw R D Dw2 Rw2 R' U' Lw2 R F2 L' D' Lw2 D' Dw Uw Fw2 Rw B2 Fw F' R2 Fw' U' Lw2 Dw B F' R2 D Rw' Dw F2 D' R D2 Rw' R Dw' Lw Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 D' U' Rw
*4. *Bw F' R B2 Bw Rw2 D B Bw2 D2 B2 Dw' Fw' Rw2 R Dw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 Lw Dw2 Bw2 L2 Rw' F' Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 D F' Uw2 L' R Fw' L2 Fw2 Uw' Bw2 D2 Uw U2 Fw2 D' B Fw' D' Dw' U2 F2 U2 L2 Uw Fw2 Dw Fw2 Lw Bw' Dw' Uw
*5. *U Rw F Dw2 U L' U2 B' Fw' L U' Fw Lw U B' Fw2 L' Fw' F2 U B' Fw Dw2 L Uw' Fw Uw' F' Uw Lw2 B Dw L Lw' F2 L' B' D2 Lw Uw' L Lw Rw B' U Rw Uw2 R Bw' R' D' L' Dw' F Dw B' Bw2 Fw' L2 D'

*6x6x6*
*1. *F' 3U2 U L' 3F 2F' F U' 2B D2 2U' U R2 2D' 3F2 F' U' L 2R R2 2B2 2F2 L2 3U' L 2L' 2R R2 B D 2D U' B 3F2 2F' 3R 3U 2F' F2 2R2 D 3R' B2 F2 U2 2R 2B 2U 2F2 L' 2R' R 2U2 3F2 3R' 2R' B' L' 2R R2 D2 B2 3U 3F2 2D' B2 2D' 2R 2D 3U2 2R B L' R 2D2 U 2L 3R' 3F 2D'
*2. *L2 2L 3U2 2R2 3F' 2R' 2F' 2L 2R2 D 3U2 2B' 3R 2B 3F' 2U2 3F' 2U' 2B2 F' 3R' 2R2 R2 2B2 3F 3U2 2U2 2B' 2F2 D 3F2 3U R2 2F R2 2B2 2L' B 2B2 3R 3F 2L2 2R 3F2 D2 2D2 3U 2U2 U 2F2 L' 2B2 L2 3U L2 D' 2B2 3U2 U B2 D 3U' 2F' 2L2 2U' 2L D 3F2 F L 3R' 2R2 R' 2U2 U2 3R 2F2 2R' F' 3U'
*3. *U' R2 3F 2R' 2U L 2L 2B2 D' 2R2 2D2 2R' R2 2F' 2D' 3U F2 3U' 2R 2U2 2L2 2R R 2B' 2F' 2U' 2B' 2R2 F' 3R2 3U R' B2 2F' 2L' 2F2 3U2 2F 2D2 2F' 2L2 R' 2U2 L' D L2 2L B2 2D2 U' R2 2B2 2F F2 2R R' 3F2 R2 D' 2U2 2R' 2B 3R2 R 2D' L F2 2L' 2U2 R 3F F2 3U2 2U' 2B2 R' D' 3U' U2 B
*4. *D 2F2 3R2 F2 3U F' L 2L2 F2 D' 2R2 D2 3R' 2R2 3F L' 2L2 2U' L2 B 2D L 3R2 B2 2D 3U2 3F D L F' 3U2 2B2 2F' R' 2B 2D' 3U2 U 2L2 2F2 2L' 2R' F2 2D2 B2 3R2 3U B 2F2 U 2B2 2F2 2U2 3R R2 B' 2U L' 3R' R2 2B 2R' B2 2F2 D' 2D' 3U 2B' 2L' 3U 2F 2L 3F' 2F R 2D2 3U' 3F2 3U2 U
*5. *3U2 B 3F2 2F' F L F D 2R2 2D 3U F2 3U' 2U2 2B 2D 2F' 3U 2U 2L' 3U 2B2 U2 3F F' 2L 3F2 3R2 U2 F D' 3U 2L 3U B2 2U' 2L 2R2 2U 2L2 3U F L2 2L' 2R2 2D 2U B' 2U' L' F' 2D' B' 2R F 3U' 2B 3F' 2F' 2D' 2U2 L2 2L' 3R2 3U2 L 2R2 R D2 2D' U' 2B' 3F 2L 2U L 2U2 F L' 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B2 3F' 2L 3L2 2D' 3B 3F 3L2 D2 2D2 3L2 R2 D 3U 3L 3B2 3R2 3B2 D 2D' 3D' 2B' 3U2 2U2 3L 2B2 2D 3B2 F U' 2R' B' 2B 3F' U 2L R 2B2 L' 3F2 D 3R D2 2U2 R' B' R' 2B 3R' 3F2 F 2D' B2 2R2 3D 2U F2 3L 3D U L 3L' 2B 2F' 2R2 F L 3R 3B2 U 2F' L2 3B' 3L' 2B 3F 2F2 D' R' 2B2 3F 3R2 3D2 2U2 B2 2B2 3U2 2B' 3F 2F' 2L 3U2 U' 2F' 3R2 2B D2 2B2 3F2 2R
*2. *2F D B' 3D 2L D2 3U' 3B' 3L' D' 2D2 2U' 2B2 3U 2U' L 3L' 2B 2F' 2R' 2B 3D' 3U 3R2 D' 3L 3U 3F' 2D' U2 F 2R' D2 U2 3R' 2R 3D 2U' 2F2 2D' 3B2 3F U2 L 3L2 B2 2F' 3D2 3R2 2R' 2B' 3F 2F' U 2L B' 3U' 3R' 2R 2B 2F' 3U2 2L' 2B' 3F2 2U' U2 F2 R 3U 2B 3L 2R F' D F2 3R2 2D 3U' 3B2 L 3B2 3R' 3F2 3U' F2 2D 3B R 3D' 2U2 3R2 2R2 2D' L' 2L' R2 B 2B' 2D
*3. *3F 2L2 2B' R' B2 3R' D2 3U 2F2 3L2 B F' D2 F' 2U2 2L2 F 3L2 R2 3D 3F' 2D 3F 2U U 3B2 3F 2L' 3L 3U L 2L' U2 3L2 2B 2F' 3U' 3L' 2F 2L' 3R2 2B2 3F' 2F2 3D' 3U' F' D2 2D' 3D' 2U' 2F' D' 3L' B 3U B U' 2B' 2F2 2L' B 3B' 3F2 3L 3R' 2B' 2R' F2 3R 2B 3D' 2L' R2 B' L 3D 2L' R' 3F F 2L' 3B2 2U2 2L F' 3U' U 2L' 3F2 2U 3R2 R B2 2D' 3L D2 2D 3D2 U'
*4. *3L' 2D' 3U' B 3F' 2D2 3U' R' 3D2 2L' 2R 3F2 2D B 3B' L' 3L2 3R' 2F2 F2 3D' U 3R2 3U2 2B 3L 3R R D' 3U2 B2 L' 3L2 R B D' L' 2R' R D2 3U U' 2B2 3U2 2R' 3B' 3F' 2L 3L' 3F2 3U' 2B2 F2 3L2 R 2U2 L' 3R2 2B2 L' 3D2 3F' 3L' 3U' 2U' L' 3L2 U' R 3F' 2F F2 3D' 2L2 3L2 B F 3D F' R 3B R' U2 3F D 3D' 2F L2 3B2 2D2 3U B2 2F' 3R' 3U2 L' U' 3B2 2F D
*5. *3F 2U' R2 B2 2L' 2D2 U2 F2 2L D2 3L' 2R 2U2 U2 2B2 2L2 2R2 R2 3B' 3F2 3U2 2L 2U2 2B 3U 2U2 F2 2D2 3D2 2R' F2 2D2 3U2 3B2 3L' 2R' B' 3U 3B' 2F' 2D' B' 2B2 3U 3B 2L' 2D 3D' B2 F2 2R 3U2 2B 2F F2 3U' 2L 3L2 D2 2R2 B2 3L 2D' 2L' 3R 2B F R2 2D 3U' B 2F L2 D 2U' 3B' U' B' 2U L 3B' F2 3R R' B 2F L2 2L 2R F 3D2 2B' F 3D 2L 2B' 3F' 2F 2L' 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 R F2 R U' F' R U'
*2. *F' R F' U' R U2 R F2 R2
*3. *U2 R U' F U' R U2 R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B F D' L2 F L' U2 F' R' U' B F R B' R F U2
*2. *B' F R' F' U L D U R' F' L2 D2 R D U' F' D U
*3. *B' D' U2 L' B2 L D2 R F' L' F2 D' U R' U F R F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' B Uw L R' F2 L B2 F' R' D2 Uw' R2 D' R2 Uw2 F2 Uw' L2 R Fw U Rw D2 B2 Rw R Uw' R2 F2 Rw' B D U Rw2 Fw2 Uw R' F R
*2. *L2 Rw2 Fw R' B' D L2 D F L' R' B Rw2 Fw Rw2 F U' L' D2 L F Uw' R Fw Uw F2 U' L Rw2 Uw2 U2 F D' R' B Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw D2
*3. *D B' L2 B' D2 B R' D2 Fw Uw' Rw' D' Rw' Fw2 F2 Uw' U' L' B F D R2 Uw' Rw' B' F' L' B' R2 Fw2 F2 L' D B U' F' Rw B Fw' Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F2 Lw B Uw' Rw' B2 F' L2 B' R Dw2 Uw' U Rw U' Rw' R' B L Dw2 Bw2 F' L2 Bw U L' B2 D Uw Lw2 Rw' U L2 Dw Uw2 Bw F2 D L' R' B R2 Uw' U F2 Dw' U2 B2 L2 R' D' Dw Uw' U' Bw D Fw Uw' Rw2
*2. *L B2 D' Bw2 L F' R2 Bw' R2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 F' L Rw2 Fw2 F Rw B Bw Fw2 L Dw2 Lw2 D2 Dw U' B2 D Fw2 Dw' Uw' Bw Dw R B' F' U2 Bw2 D2 Dw Uw Bw2 Dw2 Rw B Dw2 L Rw' Uw R Bw' U' Rw' Dw' R2 Fw2 Dw B' Fw2
*3. *R' Bw' R' Dw' Lw' B Lw B Rw' U' R2 Dw Uw L2 Lw' Uw L R' D U F2 D U' B' L2 R D' Uw2 F U2 B2 Dw' Uw Bw Fw F Dw2 Rw' Uw2 R Uw Rw' Bw' Fw' U2 B2 Rw' Dw2 B Fw Rw' Bw Fw F2 Lw' U B L2 Rw B2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 2U R2 F 3U' U2 3R' F2 3U2 2R2 R U' R' 2D' 2B' 2L' R 2F' L 2L' 2R' 3F F2 D L' 2L 3R 3U2 U B 3R2 3U2 3R 2R2 F D' 2D B2 L2 2L' R' 3U2 2L2 3R 2F 3U2 2L2 U2 2F2 3R D2 L2 R U' 2R' 2U' 2F L 3R2 2R' 2D' 2U B2 D R2 2U2 2B' F' R' D' 3U' 2L 3U 2B F2 D2 U 2F2 L' 2D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 2U' U2 F' 3U2 3R' 3F' 2U F 2U2 2F 3L' 3F D2 3B' 3D 2U 3B L2 R2 2F' F2 D2 3D 2F D B2 2U 2R2 2B 2R2 R B' 3R' 3B' 2L' 3L2 3R' R' B' 3B 3L U' 3F' 2D 3B' F' D L 3L2 3F' D2 2F2 F 3D2 3R' D U 3B' 2F2 3L2 3B2 F' D2 3D2 2U2 R' 3F' F D U 3B' 3R' 3B L 2B' D 3F' 2F D B2 3B2 2F' F' 3U' F 3D2 2L' 2D2 2U U B2 2F' U' F' 3L' 3B 2D' 2L' 2B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L B' D2 R D' R2 F2 D' R' D L F L' F' L' D' L U
*2. *L' D2 U' F2 U' R' D F D U F' R F' D' U B2 D U'
*3. *F D' B' F2 D U L B F2 L2 D L2 F' L R2 B D2 U
*4. *R F D' L D2 L' U B U' F2 L F2 U' F R2 U B U2
*5. *R' D' L2 F L' F U' L2 F2 R' B U L2 U' B2 U R'
*6. *R' B D U' F' L2 B2 L' F L R' F2 D U2 F' D' L
*7. *B2 R2 B' U2 R2 U L F U2 R2 F L B L R' U' F2
*8. *L U F2 D2 F2 L2 D L B L2 B D2 B2 F L D2
*9. *F' R2 F2 L' U2 B' F2 L F2 L2 B2 R' F' D' F' U' R2
*10. *R' D2 F' L' U B U L' B2 F' U2 F U' B2 U' R B'
*11. *D' F' D' B' R U2 L' D U' R' B L' R F' R' F' D' R'
*12. *U R D' B' R' D B' L' D' R' U B L' R2 D' F'
*13. *F' D R B F D B R' D2 R' F2 D' B L' R2 D2 B U
*14. *B D F L R2 F2 R D B2 R' D' B' L' R2 F2 R' D R'
*15. *R2 U2 F L' U' B2 L2 D2 F2 L U' L2 B2 F' D F' R U'
*16. *L2 F' L B2 F L2 B2 D F' R F D' B2 R U R B F
*17. *L2 F U2 L' R2 B D L R' F D' R' B2 R' B D2 L2 R
*18. *U' L D' L2 D' L R U' B2 L F' L2 U2 L D U'
*19. *B2 L' D2 B2 R' B U2 F' L2 B' L' D' R2 D2 B L' R F2
*20. *L' F' D L' B2 R D L2 B U L F' R B' D R B' L
*21. *B L' D B' L' R U' L' D R2 B D' R2 B' D2 U' B' U
*22. *B' R' B F R F L2 R' B' R U' R2 U2 B' F' L' R' D'
*23. *F2 R F L B D U' B2 R2 D' B2 L U2 B2 R2 D R
*24. *L F R U2 R' U' B' R' D2 B' R2 U L2 U' B2 F D2 U'
*25. *U L D R B' F' R D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' D B' U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U B' F D2 R' B2 U' F2 D L' D F' D F' D2 R2 U
*2. *L2 D' F2 L R' B D' B U2 F D B' L F U2 R' D2 U'
*3. *R2 B2 D' L' R2 U2 B2 U B L2 R2 D' B2 F' L R' F'
*4. *L B L' R' D F2 L B2 R' U2 R' D2 L D U2 L F2 R'
*5. *F D2 F2 D' U' B' L' U R B U' L U L D2 L B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' B2 U' B' D2 F' D2 R F' L B' U2 F2 D B' L2 D2 R'
*2. *R' B F L' U F R2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L' B' R2 U F2 U
*3. *L' D R2 U2 B' D2 L' F2 D' L' U2 L F2 U' F' D' L2
*4. *F' L' D' U2 F2 L D2 L F' D L2 B' L' D' B D' R' U2
*5. *U' B' D U B2 L' D' F L' F2 L' B F' D' U' L' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B U' F2 U2 L U' B L R2 B L D2 B D' L D' U F
*2. *D B2 F2 L' D2 U' B' U' L2 U2 B2 R U' L D2 L2 B R'
*3. *F' L D U2 R U F2 D F' U' B F L2 B2 R2 U F2
*4. *D' U' F D' L D B D2 B2 U R2 F U' R2 B2 U' B' R'
*5. *L2 F D2 U2 F' R2 F' R F2 L2 B' L' U R' D' B L' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 D' B L U R D' U2 B2 R2 B' D' U2 B' L2 D F2 L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R2 F' R' F U2 F' U
*3. *U' B' L' U2 B R B' D2 B2 R U' L2 U2 B' D2 L' B' U2
*4. *U2 F' L' D' Uw2 L D Fw2 U2 F2 L' B R2 Fw2 Rw2 B' F' D2 Rw2 U' Rw' Fw' F' L R' Fw' Rw2 F2 Uw2 U B D2 B' F' L2 D L Rw R F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F U2 R U2 R2
*3. *L2 R' D2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 L' F' R B' D' U' B L2 D2 R
*4. *Fw2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 D' F' U B L Fw L2 B2 D2 Uw2 Fw' L Rw B' L2 F D' B2 L2 Rw2 D U Fw2 Rw' F' Uw' B F2 D2 Rw' Fw F U2 R' Fw2
*5. *L' R' B2 D2 Uw' L' R U' Rw' B' Uw2 B2 Uw' B2 Uw Lw' Bw' L B' Rw Uw L' Lw R2 Uw2 Rw2 R Uw U' Bw Dw2 Fw' U' Bw' Dw' Uw' Lw B Dw L' B2 D2 Uw Rw B Rw Uw2 Fw Dw2 Lw D' L F' U Lw2 Rw2 B' D Rw' R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R U B R' U' B R' l' r b u
*2. *B' L R U L' R' U l r b'
*3. *L' U B L U L U l r b' u'
*4. *R B' U R' U B L' R r' b'
*5. *L U' B' R L U' R' U l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,5) (0,-3) (3,4) (-2,5) (4,0) (-4,0) (2,1) (-4,2) (6,1) (0,3) (0,3) (2,1) (6,2) (2,0) (0,4) (-3,2) (0,0)
*2. *(-5,0) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (-3,5) (0,3) (0,1) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,2) (-2,4) (-4,4) (2,1) (6,0) (0,4) (2,4) (0,4) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (0,1) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (4,5) (0,4) (-3,4) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (6,5) (0,2) (-1,0) (1,0) (-3,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,2) (0,-3) (4,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (6,0) (-3,2) (0,1) (6,0) (0,1) (0,2) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,1) (0,4) (6,0) (2,1) (0,3)
*5. *(-3,-1) (-5,3) (0,3) (6,1) (0,2) (-3,3) (-1,0) (-5,1) (5,5) (0,1) (6,5) (0,4) (-4,2) (0,1) (-4,2) (0,2) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *F R' L R L F L' F R B L R' F L F' L R F' L' R' B' F' L F R
*2. *L' B' F L' F' L' R' F' R' F' R F' R' B R L F' B' L' B' F B' F B' L'
*3. *L' B L' R' B' R L R F' L' R F' R' F L' R L' R' F B' L' F' L' B F'
*4. *L' R L' B L' R B R' B F' R L F' L R L F' R' L' R' F' R B L R
*5. *F' R' L F B R L F' L' R F' R' B' R' L R' L F' L' B L R' B' R F'


----------



## Selkie (Nov 19, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 5.94, 9.18, 14.98, 5.93, 8.08 = *7.73*
*3x3x3: * 20.40, 17.86, 18.55, 17.83, 18.86 = *18.42*
*4x4x4:* 1:27.34, 1:23.03, 1:50.64, 1:28.37, 1:25.62 = *1:27.11*
*5x5x5:* 3:05.79, 2:46.57, 3:16.93, 3:06.16, 3:00.67 = *3:04.20*
*6x6x6:* 5:35.91, 5:42.43, 6:13.43, 5:57.98, 6:00.62 = *5:53.68*
*7x7x7:* 11:24.80, 10:46.03, 11:33.48, 11:55.61, 10:49.56 = *11:15.95*
comment: The second solve a pb. Looking for my first sub 10 next week.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:02.70*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *4:54.53*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 43.88, 49.53, 59.57, 56.89, 48.52 = *51.65*
*3x3x3 Match The Scramble:* 3:33.02, 3:44.97, 3:19.04, 3:05.74, DNF(2:51.59) = *3:32.34*
*Clock:* 16.06, 16.91, 14.84, 14.66, 17.81 = *15.94*
*Magic:* 2.13, 2.08, 2.78, 3.55, 2.08 = *2.33*
*Master Magic:* 4.72, 5.34, 5.14, 6.03, 6.03 = *5.50*
*Megaminx:* 4:26.12, 4:08.61, 3:55.41, 4:33.62, 3:57.32 = *4:10.68*
*Square 1:* 1:40.51, 1:22.58, 1:03.19, 1:32.94 = 1*:27.76*
*Pyraminx:* 30.81, 23.58, 35.47, 26.30, 24.41 = *27.18*


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 19, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.48, DNF(8.92), 6.05, 6.47, 9.35+ = 7.77 (lol 7)
*3x3:* 28.77+, 29.78, 22.18, 27.11, 23.41 = 26.43 (i always +2 u-perms)
*4x4:* 1:21.23, 1:38.71, 1:40.62, 1:55.08, 1:43.21 = 1:40.84
*5X5:* 4:18.39, 3:53.57, 
*3x3 OH:* 52.28, 1:09.11, 51.99, DNF, 55.19 = 58.86
*2x2 3x3 4x4 Relay:* 2:27.01
*2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 Relay:* DNF (fail 4x4)
*Magic:* 1.27, 1.20, 1.03, 1.06, 1.15 = *1.14* (consistency)
*Master Magic:* 6.17, 3.35, 3.08, 3.16, 5.08 = *3.86* (no consistency lol)
*Pyraminx:* 27.03, 18.83, 44.73, 22.17, 14.23 = 22.68 (what did i say about consistency again?)
*Square-1:*
*Megaminx:* 5:25.62,

Question to all of you: should i get a skewb, or rubik's clock?


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 19, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 14.01, (11.27), 17.35, 16.77, (17.78) = *16.04*
*3x3x3*: 53.92, 52.17, 46.87, (1:2.07), (40.90) = *50.99*
*4x4x4*: (DNF), 3:37.78, (3:11.97), 3:24.83, 3:57.73 = *3:40.11*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *4:17.25*
*3x3x3 OH*: 3:35.06, (4:29.99), 3:31.77, (2:34.54 (PB)), 3:0.88 = *3:22.57*

The 3x3 solves were really awful. It's the last time I try to solve puzzles for a contest when I just woke up. The first 4x4x4 solve was specially irritating. I got all the parity you can have in a 4x4, plus one lock for every single turn I tried to made. I stopped the timer, threw the cube away and tried again after relaxing a bit. And the times were kind of decent. About the relay... It's the first time I try it and it turned out really good, I think I got close to my PB with the 4x4.

Edit: I also tried the OH for the first time after couple of tries, and I liked it, even if my times were horrible


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 19, 2011)

2x2x2:6.96, (2.94), (7.64), 3.81, 5.75=5.51
good average but could be better
3x3x3: (24.36), (18.07), 20.10, 19.38, 23.47=20.98
very bad....my a-v is horrible today
4x4x4:1:07.11, 1:15.81, (1:00.90), (1:19.62), 1:15.46=1:12.80
pb single and average
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
2x2x2 Blindfolded:16.32+, DNF(15.98), DNF(27.36)=16.32
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(2:22.17), DNF(1:42.79), DNF(2:07.87)=DNF
i forgot a move in all cubes
4x4x4 Blindfolded
5x5x5 Blindfolded
6x6x6 Blindfolded
7x7x7 Blindfolded
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
3x3x3 One Handed: (53.22), 43.11, 41.29, (38.47), 45.20=43.32
3x3x3 With Feet
3x3x3 Match the scramble
3x3x3 Fewest Moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:1:41.78
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
Magic (Just do 5 solves)
Master Magic (Just do 5 solves)
Clock:
MegaMinx:1:31.70, 1:28.17, (1:37.41), 1:27.65, (1:23.11)=1:29.17
PyraMinx
Square-1
Skewb


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 19, 2011)

i love weekly comps


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 19, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.72, (4.90), (9.91), 9.61, 8.91 ~ *Avg:* 8.75
*3x3:* 18.15, 16.90, (20.06), (15.84), 16.41 ~ *Avg:* 17.15
*4x4:* 1:31.78, (1:30.28), 1:31.75, 1:30.44, (1:33.69) ~ *Avg:* 1:31.32
*5x5:* 3:15.81, (3:24.15), 3:12.03, 2:58.25, (2:40.71) ~ *Avg:* 3:08.70
*6x6:* 5:59.27, 5:46.86, 5:57.30, (5:34.96), (6:04.96) ~ *Avg:* 5:54.48
*7x7:* 10:54.96, 12:40.04, 11:06.28, (14:44.53), (10:38.92) ~ *Avg:* 11:33.76
*3OH:* (36.52), 45.22, 50.09, (50.46), 46.18 ~ *Avg:* 47.16
*Clock:* (17.44), (17.11), 17.15, 17.18, 17.44 ~ *Avg:* 17.26
*234:* 2:35.31
*2345:* 4:59.97
*2BLD:* 
*3BLD:* 
*4BLD:* 
*5BLD:* 
*MBLD:* 2/6 [36:57]


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Nov 19, 2011)

2x2: 2.50, (1.94), (4.49), 2.67, 3.86=3.01
3x3:8.99, (10.82), 10.69, (7.20), 9.00=9.56
4x4: 36.19, 42.57, 41.37, (50.72), (32.60)=40.04 lol
5x5: 1:12.81, (1:29.59), (1:03.33), 1:15.38, 1:03.46=1:10.55 
6x6: (2:36.44), (2:48.69), 2:39.81, 2:37.19, 2:42.1=2:39.72
7x7: 4:13.43, (4:32.26), 4:18.65, 4:25.77, (3:59.31)=4:19.28
3x3oh: (11.54), (17.98), 17.55, 15.80, 15.87=16.41
2x2-4x4relay: 57.07=57,.07
2x2-5x5relay: 2:22.18=2:22.18
pyraminx: (7.74), 6.61, 6.05, 6.28, (5.66)=6.31
2x2BLD:17.49,DNF, 12.15+=12.15
3x3BLD: DNF(3:57.30), DNF(3:21.79), 4:51.70=4:51.70
3x3match the scramble: 1:04.01, 1:32.70, 1:15.50, 1:04.17, 1:10.18=1:09.95
megaminx: 1:54.31, 2:02.29, 1:44.89, 1:55.08, 1:50.56=1:53.32
megic: 1.58, 1.49, 2.04, 1.49, 1.52=1.53


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 19, 2011)

2x2: 3.03, 2.32, (3.21), (2.10), 3.06 = 2.80
3x3: (8.02), 9.41, 8.13, (9.56), 8.06 = 8.53
OH: (15.83), 17.81, (20.81), 20.28, 15.90 = 18.00
4x4: 40.22, 44.05, (53.84), 40.19, (37.69) = 41.49 my second best average ever! 
Multi BLD: 2/2 in 3:49.13
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:16.00, DNF


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2011)

2x2- 4.78
4.50, (2.81), (6.27), 4.70, 5.14

3x3- 18.84
(DNF), 18.46, (17.91), 18.14, 19.91


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 19, 2011)

2x2: 2.28, 1.61, 2.25, 1.85, 4.02 = 2.12
3x3: 10.28, 10.78, 10.48, 9.34, 9.92 = 10.22
4x4: 39.31, 37.52, 43.46, 53.07, 45.74 = 42.83
5x5: 1:27.47, 1:25.26, 1:24.10, 1:31.52, 1:23.24 = 1:25.61
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Clock: 7.63, 5.57, 4.41, 3.66, 4.87 = 4.95
Megaminx:
Pyraminx:
Square-1:


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 19, 2011)

simon, in this comp do the megaminx...i don't like win like in 2011-46 with a 1:25 average...lots of people cn do better


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 19, 2011)

2x2:= 3.92, 3.57, 3.72, 2.20, 5.96=3.74?
3x3:= 14.03, 16.13, 15.06, 17.94, 16.60=15.93
3x3 OH:= 36.35, 34.14, 36.90, 41.52, 37.40=36.88
Pyraminx: 17.66, 26.30, 15.61, 25.68, 15.50=19.65
Magic: = 1.43, 1.59, 1.71, 1.62, 1.65=1.62
Megaminx: 7:05.94, 7:16.36, 6:37.13, 7:10.24, DNS

_I epic fail at megaminx and pyraminx.... not doing another megaminx solve until I get better stickers_


----------



## Henrik (Nov 19, 2011)

Henrik

2x2x2
4.53, (2.31), 3.47, (4.94), 3.56 = 3.85

3x3x3
12.40, (11.56), 13.66, (17.03), 12.21 = 12.76

4x4x4
1:11.77, (1:00.90), 1:14.86, 1:04.66, (1:19.61) = 1:10.43

5x5x5
(1:52.97), (2:16.02), 2:10.84, 2:13.75, 2:02.22 = 2:08.94

6x6x6
5:51.30, (6:07.09), (4:20.13), 4:46.53, 5:02.05 = 5:13.29


2x2x2 Blindfolded
DNF (59(30)), 29.75 (16), DNF (28(~16)) = 29.75

3x3x3 Blindfolded
DNF (2:15 (1:20)), DNF (2:39 (~50)), DNF(2:16) = DNF

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
3/7 47:28 (35:30) = DNF
1st: wrong image memoed, and a wrong com for corners
2nd: same wrong com for corners as the first!
3rd: wrong target executed
7th: (1st cube with visual, something went wrong!)

3x3x3 One Handed
(16.78), (28.50), 27.43, 22.16, 25.97 = 25.19
First: PLL skip

3x3x3 With Feet
43.97, (32.43), 39.16+, 41.43, (46.21) = 41.52
All NL, stupid +2!!! First 3 is sub-WR mean of 3!

3x3x3 Match the scramble
DNF(1:40.00), DNF(1:50.55), 2:02.18, (1:43.97), (DNF(1:43.91)) = DNF

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
35 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 D' B L U R D' U2 B2 R2 B' D' U2 B' L2 D F2 L
Solution: B'LBFR2F'D'R'DRU2F'DFL'D'R'DLD'RU'R'BR2F'R2B'R2FR'B'L'BL2

Normal: 
Prepare layer/block plus some edges
B'LBFR2F'
D'R'DRU2F'DF
Use thiese 14 as premoves for inverse:
Then:
L2B'LB (Found earlier with B'LBFR2F'U as premove on inverse)
RF'R2BR2FR2B'RU "OLL"
R'DL'D'RDL (com that cancles with ADF)

Again this is found within the last 15 min, why I ask my self, but maybe I just played enough with the moves to find shortcuts



2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
1:36.40

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
3:51.91

Magic
(1.05), 1.91, 1.08, (DNF(1.15)), 1.06 = 1.35

Master Magic (Just do 5 solves)
4.03, 3.05, 3.65, (4.93), (3.00) = 3.58

Clock
(20.31), 13.53, 14.21, (13.22), 15.61 = 14.45
Messed up the first one so bad!

MegaMinx
(2:14.66), 1:58.58, 2:07.38, (1:45.80), 2:08.68 = 2:04.88

PyraMinx
(16.46), 9.75, 10.86, (8.27+), 11.11+ = 10.57

Square-1
39.30, (DNF(1:11.11)), 28.08, (21.97), 31.50 = 32.96

Skewb
16.56, (15.84), (42.68), 19.15, 32.90 = 22.87


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 19, 2011)

*3x3*: 26.31, DNF, 28.66, 27.88, 28.22 = 28.25 (with Roux) 
*Magic*: 1.19, 3.15+, 3.15+, 1.18, 1.16 = 1.84 
*MMagic*: 3.71, 4.93, 3.63, 3.63, 3.44 = 3.66

Ehh, magic disappointed me. :/


----------



## Hershey (Nov 20, 2011)

2x2: 5.67, 7.01, 6.16, 8.88, 5.43 = 6.28

3x3: 13.42, 15.36, 14.84, 18.93, 14.76 = 14.99

4x4: 1:23.14, 1:09.02, 1:18.28, 1:33.23, 1:18.08 = 1:19.83

5x5: 2:37.86, 3:24.98, 3:03.41, 2:33.64, 2:35.96 = 2:45.74

3x3 OH: 16.13, 18.50, 21.10, 17.56, 17.32 = 17.80

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:45.30

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:34.80


----------



## CuberMan (Nov 20, 2011)

2x2: (6.11), 3.08, 4.08, (1.76), 4.33= 3.83 bad
3x3: 11.05, (14.78), 13.46, 14.06, (11.03)= 12.86 fail
4x4: 47.33, 50.61, (DNF), (44.18), 56.16= 51.37
5x5: 1:47.29, 1:49.43, (1:38.08), (1:56.53), 1:47.23= 1:47.98
3x3 OH: (15.97), 23.91, 24.27, 20.08, (27.91)= 22.75 
3x3 WF:
2x2 BLD: 13.72, DNF, 1:18.18= 13.72
3x3 BLD: 2:12.15, DNF, DNF= 2:12.15 pb
MBLD: 1/2 11:00
pyraminx: (10.44), 7.78, (7.47), 7.62, 7.67= 7.69
clock: 14.49, 15.66, (13.21), 13.46, (24.54)= 14.54
megaminx:
234 relay: 1:04.97
2345 relay: 3:35.23 pop on 5x5 part


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 20, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.64, (3.63), (6.73), 4.76, 6.37 = 5.26
*2BLD:* 37.95+, (DNF), (37.56+) = 37.56 Actually quite surprising...
*3x3:* (22.01), 24.41, 25.75, 26.85, (29.70) = 25.67 Good, solves were ordered from best to last 
*OH:* 1:16.01, 1:24.38, (54.07), 1:07.63, (1:29.68) = 1:16.01 I like how the first solve is the same as the average
*Pyraminx:* (DNF), 8.18, 9.19, (6.67), 8.79 = 8.72 Bad, lots of lockups
*Skewb:* 21.37, 22.45, (DNF), (11.24), 15.81 = 19.88
*Magic:* (2.19), 1.93, 2.02, (1.81), 1.94 = 1.96
*Master Magic:* 7.61, (6.19), (13.25), 6.97, 6.83 = 7.14 Fail


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 20, 2011)

2x2 bld: DNF, 45.52, 51.21 = 45.52
2x2x2: 2.67, 2.64, 4.09, (2.31), (5.07) = 3.13
3x3 bld: 2:52.83, 2:22.44, DNF = 2:22.44
3x3x3: 11.76, (11.97), 10.67, (10.51), 11.42 = 11.28
4x4x4: (46.63), 43.32+, (35.92), 41.08, 38.39 = 40.93
5x5x5: 1:29.97, (1:31.51), 1:26.32, 1:25.19, (1:17.61) = 1:27.16
4x4 bld: 22:50.35, DNS, DNS = 22:50.35
3x3 oh: 17.19, (16.32), (21.81), 18.50, 20.28 = 18.66
3x3 wf: 2:04.66, (2:38.73), 1:50.29, 2:11.92, (1:41.92) = 2:02.92
3x3 mbld: 0/2 14:45.25
234: 1:05.15
2345: 2:21.33
clock: 10.68, (10.54), 11.33, 11.01, (13.66) = 11.01
mega: 2:11.18, 2:01.48, 2:01.27+, (1:56.04), (2:24.86) = 2:04.64
pyra: 9.95, 8.04, (7.52), 8.54, (DNF(9.42)) = 8.85
sq1: 33.11, (29.50), (59.37), 33.21, 38.84 = 35.05
magic: 1.68, 1.87, (1.64), (1.97), 1.64 = 1.73
master magic: 3.91, 3.72, (3.36), (8.93), 4.16 = 3.93
fmc: 42 moves


Spoiler



sramble: B2 D' B L U R D' U2 B2 R2 B' D' U2 B' L2 D F2 L
solution: F l2 F' L F U D L' y2 U B U B' U2 R U R' U' R U R' L' U L y' r' U' R U' R' U2 r y2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' (42)

x-cross + 1 pair: F l2 F' L F U D L' 
F2L: y2 U B U B' U2 R U R' U' R U R' L' U L
OLL: y' r' U' R U' R' U2 r 
PLL: y2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B'


----------



## janelle (Nov 20, 2011)

*2x2x2*
(5.31), (7.51), 6.79, 5.57, 5.41
Average of 5:* 5.92*

*3x3x3*
(14.31[accidental xcross]), (20.95), 18.14, 17.05, 16.83
Average of 5: *17.34*

*3x3x3 OH*
34.16, 33.03, 33.43, (29.40), (34.70)
Average of 5: *33.54*

*Pyraminx*
18.22, (18.48), 16.29, (12.18), 14.37
Average of 5: *16.29*


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 20, 2011)

*2x2*: 4.24, 3.68, (3.14), (5.06), 4.11 = * 4.01*
*3x3*: (30.77), 14.88, 16.90, (14.04), 16.23 = *16.01*
*3x3 OH*: (26.90), 35.65, 34.26, (1:03.38), 31.81 = *33.91*


----------



## Attila (Nov 20, 2011)

FMC: 33 moves


Spoiler



B2U2DFUL2D’L2D’F2UF2D’B2L’U2D2RDF2U’FDU’R’UD’F’UD’LDU’
B2U2DFUL2D’L2D’F2UF2D’B2 all corners – 2 moves, and 4 edges,
L’U2D2R more 2 edges,
DF2U’FDU’R’UD’F’UD’LDU’ L6E.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 20, 2011)

FMC: 30 moves



Spoiler



D2 F D' B D2 B2 D' B2 D' B' D' F' D2 R2 B R' U2 F R2 B F2 D F D' F2 B2 U F' D2 L2

On the inverse:
L2 U' [1st square]
D2 B R2 [2nd square]
F' U2 R B' R2 [2x2x3+2 pairs]
D2 F [Pseudo F2L+2 pairs]
D B D B2 D B2 D2 B' D [Leaving three edges (Last slot cancelling nicely with Bruno)]
F' D2 [Undo pseudoness]

So I got this skeleton (regular scramble):

D2 F D' B D2 B2 D' B2 D' B' D' F' D2 R2 B R' U2 F R2 B' U.D2 L2

Insert at dot: U' F2 B2 D F D' F2 B2 U F' (Three moves cancel)

Without a doubt this scramble has the potential for better solutions, but this was the best I could find.


----------



## dueone (Nov 20, 2011)

2x2x2 : 4.64, (2.67), (4.78), 4.61, 4.08 = 4.44
3x3x3	: (9.89), 12.75, (16.21), 12.20, 12.95 = 12.63
4x4x4	: 50.61, (48.89), 58.97, (1:01.12), 54.25 = 54.61
5x5x5	: (1:18.82), 1:29.14, 1:30.91, 1:32.55, (1:36.93) = 1:30.87
6x6x6	: (3:16.27), 3:10.92, (2:49.27), 3:02.02, 2:54.99 = 3:02.64
7x7x7	: 5:02.42, (4:38.30), (5:20.73), 4:56.97, 5:17.83 = 5:05.74
2BLD	; dnf,53.63, 34.53 = 34.53
3BLD	: 2:14.03, 2:05.05, 2:25.51 = 2:05.05
3x3OH	: (18.85), 22.51, (23.22), 20.29, 21.46 = 21.42
pyra	: 5.62, 6.09, (7.59), (4.29), 4.64 = 5.45
Sqr-1	: (26.13), 32.27, (40.24), 38.64, 33.86 = 34.92
relay234: 1:05.51
relay2-5: 2:59.39
magic	: 1.06, (1.05), 1.08, 1.05, (1.11) = 1.06
mmgc	: 2.71, 2.66, 2.63, (2.58), (3.27) = 2.67
clock	: 10.52, 10.67, (9.66), 10.59, (11.26) = 10.59
mminx	: (1:34.28), (1:17.83), 1:20.16, 1:22.23, 1:23.95 = 1:22.11


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 20, 2011)

3x3 BLD: DNF(46.96), 1:14.43, 1:25.25 = 1:14.43
So out of practice but I don't care =P

3x3: 10.12, 10.77, 11.38, 10.57, 10.59 = 10.64
Consistent!

3x3 OH: 19.19, 23.03, 25.14, 21.32, 26.37 = 23.17


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 3.66, (4.62), 4.39, 4.17, (2.65) = *4.07*
*3x3x3: *13.91, 13.18, (12.14), (13.98), 12.95 = *13.35*
*3x3x3 OH:*(13.61), 19.07, 15.75, (20.33), 18.29 = *17.70*
*4x4x4*: 1:03.04, (58.35), 1:05.38, 1:01.34, (1:05.57) = *1:03.25*
*5x5x5*: 1:59.40, 1:56.59, (1:54.60), (2:04.96), 2:00.28 = *1:58.76*
*6x6x6*: (5:56.77), 4:30.24, 4:33.62, (4:23.65), 4:48.27 = *4:37.38*
_The first one was with my SS, the others where with my brother's half modded V6 (4:23.65 is PB!)_
*7x7x7:* (7:43.14), 8:37.50, 8:05.86, 8:07.15, (8:38.09) = *8:17.17*
_7:43.14 is PB by almost 2 minutes... First sub-10 avg5!_
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: **1:18.34*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *3:27.10*
*Clock:* 19.02, (15.50), 16.36, (25.47), 20.15 = *18.51*
_Fail_
*Pyraminx:* (7.81), 9.66, 8.23, (10.77), 8.73 = *8.87*
*Magic:* 1.40, (1.27), 1.36, (1.61), 1.38 = *1.38*
*Master Magic:* 2.63, (3.06), (2.41), 2.55, 2.44 = *2.54*
_Haven't practiced it a while..._


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 20, 2011)

Schmidt 2011-47

2x2x2: (5.50), 5.64, (10.12), 6.40, 7.78 = *6.61*
3x3x3: 33.91, (34.43), 29.79, (28.43), 29.27 = *30.99*
4x4x4: 2:39.72[P], 2:29.70[O], (2:57.93[O]), 2:33.57, (1:52.48) = * 2:34.33*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
PyraMinx: 19.35, (15.84), (33.02), 26.63, 18.18 = *21.39*

[Comment:
Best 2x2x2 AO5 I guess
Best 4x4x4 single (first sub2min)]


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 21, 2011)

4x4: 41.18, (57.86), 41.89, 42.47, (40.14) = 41.85
2x2: 1.78, (1.63), (2.67), 2.08, 2.49 = 2.12
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 25.60 = 25.60


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 21, 2011)

*2x2*: 4.65, (3.09), 5.26, (5.84), 4.47 = *4.79*
_Wow..._
*3x3*: 20.44, 16.51, (15.55), 17.37, (21.57) = *18.11*
_Ehhh..._
*4x4*: (1:15.08), 1:26.89, (1:50.49), 1:26.12, 1:40.13+ = *1:31.05*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 21, 2011)

2x2x2: 6.72, (3.71), (11.12), 10.03, 10.46 = 9.07
Hehehe - someone is breaking out the "special" scrambles! 2nd was a 3 move yellow side then an anti-sune (Ortega) - fun 
3x3x3: (31.29), 38.24, (44.01), 40.81, 43.76 = 40.94
Hideous - about 5 sec off my usual average 
4x4x4: 1:53.36, 2:13.06, 2:14.45, (1:34.02), (2:19.69) = 2:06.96
Very pleased 
5x5x5: (4:55.89), 4:38.69, (3:37.56), 4:07.15, 4:25.05 = 4:23.63
Way too many mistakes!
6x6x6: 8:14.08, (7:42.59), (8:51.60), 8:15.63, 7:52.84 = 8:07.52
7x7x7: (12:12.67), 10:46.08, 11:17.15, (10:27.59), 11:34.17 = 11:12.47

3x3x3 One Handed: 54.50, (1:06.95), (52.30), 1:00.67, 1:02.08 = 59.08
Sub-60 is very good for me! Three J-Perm endings! 
Square-1: 1:13.45, 1:18.86, 1:17.63, (1:10.56), (1:47.83) = 1:16.65
I'm getting more consistent with Sq-1 after a weekend away taking only this puzzle!
MegaMinx: 5:08.02, 4:45.50, (5:09.68+), (4:25.53), 4:45.20 = 4:52.91
Clock: 21.28, 27.28, (20.84), (37.94), 21.39 = 23.32
PyraMinx: 24.44, (31.56), 26.05, (18.17), 20.01 = 23.50

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:35.87
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 6:46.89


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 21, 2011)

fmc: 35


Spoiler



R' D R' D' R2 D2 R D R' D2 R U R' D' R U' B' D B R' F R2 U2 B' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L' B U L2


----------



## mycube (Nov 21, 2011)

2x2x2: 3.96 3.90 3.97 (3.63) (4.97) = 3.94
3x3x3: 14.09 (15.83) (13.55) 14.50 14.84 = 14.48
4x4x4: 1:28.52 1:31.18 (1:23.71) (1:35.50) 1:29.38 = 1:29.69
5x5x5: (2:13.91) 2:28.66 (2:32.97) 2:30.13 2:13.97 = 2:24.25
6x6x6: (4:25.27) (3:38.88) 4:17.33 4:18.72 4:21.55 = 4:19.20
7x7x7: (7:11.78) 7:05.18 6:46.90 (6:16.16) 6:32.93 = 6:48.34
3x3x3 OH: 27.47 28.90 (26.61) (29.18) 28.86
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:52.19
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:11.18
Megaminx: DNS DNS DNS DNS DNS = DNF
Pyraminx: DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF = DNF
can´t find any time for Megaminx and Pyraminx. So I DNFed them..


----------



## Laura O (Nov 21, 2011)

3x3: 17.54, 17.32, 23.55, 16.91, 17.06 = 17.31
5x5: 2:16.44, 2:31.63, 2:23.50, 2:36.86, 2:21.89 = 2:25.67
6x6: 5:58.59, 5:28.58, 5:24.14, 4:32.75, 5:29.24 = 5:27.55


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 22, 2011)

Victor
*2x2:* 6.87, (4.50), (15.65), 5.79, 12.35 = *8.34*
*3x3:* 28.56, 32.46, (25.68), 27.20, (39.09) = *29.41*
Nice, first sub 30 average!
*4x4:* 1:47.35, (1:39.64), 1:40.25, 1:58.17, (2:04.98) = *1:48.59*
*5x5:* (4:15.32), 3:39.42, 3:32.18, 3:43.96, (3:09.43) = *3:38.52*
Yes!!!
*3x3 Match:* (DNF), (1:30.34), 3:27.51, 2:16.39, 2:19.64 = *2:41.18*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 2:27.59*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: 6:11.90*
*2x2 blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Yarg.

Holy cow, today was a good day. To recap: 
PB averages on 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5.
PB singles on 2x2, 5x5, 2-4 relay, 2-5 relay. 
Fine, I can trade that for the bad 3x3 Match and 2x2 blind without crying too hard.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 22, 2011)

manyhobbyfreak said:


> fmc: 35
> <spoiler>
> R' D R' D' R2 D2 R D R' D2 R U R' D' R U' B' D B R' F R2 U2 B' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L' B U L2
> </spoiler>


 
1. use


Spoiler



instead of <spoiler>
2. A solve for FMC should include an explanation for the solution.


----------



## jla (Nov 22, 2011)

*2x2x2: *5.34, 4.04, 4.79, 7.62+, 3.84 = *4.73*

*3x3x3: *16.46, 19.74, 19.19+, 15.74, 16.92 = *17.52* Not good enough...

*5x5x5: *6:54.14, 6:28.19, 5:58.29, 5:31.15, 5:49.74 = *6:05.41*

*2x2x2 BLD: *DNF, DNF (Two corners twisted), DNF(Two corners twisted) = *DNF* (Soo close to my first success in weekly...)

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: *2:33.32 = *2:33.32*

*Pyraminx: *14.65, 13.31+, 16.38, 17.62, 9.79 = *14.78* That was terrible......


----------



## hrtg123 (Nov 22, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 5.80, 5.36, 7.89, 7.84, 6.18 = *6.61*

*Pyraminx*: 9.79, 11.19, 13.69, 12.45, 17.37 (POP) = *12.44*


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 22, 2011)

FMC: 32 HTM
I hate promising looking scrambles...



Spoiler



D2 F B2 - pseudo 2x2x2 minus one move (3)
L . D' B2 U L2 – pseudo 2x2x3 (8)
B' U B' L U' L' – pseudo F2L-1 (14)
U B U' B' U R' U2 R U' R' U R’ – leaves 3 corners (26)
At . insert F U’ F’ D’ F U F’ D to cancel 2 moves (32)

Final solution:
D2 F B2 L F U’ F’ D’ F U F’ B2 U L2 B' U B' L U' L' U B U' B' U R' U2 R U' R' U R’ = 32 HTM




Megaminx: 30:17
First megaminx solve ever, fully intuitive.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 23, 2011)

It's been a long time since I've finished everything before a Friday/Saturday.

*2x2:* 4.82, (2.53), 9.41, (DNF), 4.60 = *6.27*
_Comment: DNF was off by a J-perm._
*3x3:* 13.43, (17.11), (12.22), 14.00, 12.67 = *13.37*
*4x4:* 57.75, 1:03.10, (1:07.79), 1:00.18, (57.55) = *1:00.34*
*5x5:* (2:42.54), 2:24.98, 2:36.30, 2:29.30, (2:23.17) = *2:30.19*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:24.29*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:00.60*
*3x3 OH:* 28.41, 27.60, 28.10, (25.91), (34.80+) = *28.04*
*Pyraminx:* (9.22), (15.10), 13.01, 12.05, 14.16 = *13.07*
*Clock:* (15.18), 19.08, (20.70), 16.70, 16.57 = *17.45*
*MTS:* (1:59.00), 1:36.99+, 1:24.28, 1:04.30, (56.54) = *1:21.86* 
*Square-1:* (35.47), 55.51, (1:17.99), 58.82, 55.25 = *56.53*
_Comment: Single and avg5 pb._

*FMC* = *33 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 D' B L U R D' U2 B2 R2 B' D' U2 B' L2 D F2 L
Solution: U' L2 U R2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 D' R' B D2 R' B R2 D' F' R2 F2 B' D' F2 D B D' F D R B R2 B' R' = 33 HTM

2x2x2: U' L2 U R2 L2 U L2
2x2x3: D2 R2 D' R' B D2 R' B
F2L-1+orient edges: R2 D' F' R2 F2 D' * F' D
Permute edges: R B R2 B' R'
Insert at * D B' D' F2 D B D' F2 - (cancels D' D and F2 F')

Comment: Pretty happy with how it turned out, considering the 15 move 2x2x3. 
The first 2x2x2 was harder than it looked.



Completely failed 3BLD and 5BLD.

*2x2 BLD:* 14.18, 12.40, 13.27 = *12.40* 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *:fp*
Comment: That was really really really bad.
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *:fp*
_Comment: 
-Messed up a comm.
-2 flipped edges (I thought I had to flip an edge, but it was actually solved).
-I stopped because I thought I memorised wrong, but didn't. _
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 23/25 (51:33.08) = *21 points*


----------



## Lid (Nov 23, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.33, 4.59, (6.84), (4.15), 5.90 = 5.27
3x3x3: 19.73, (20.33), 19.95, 18.50, (17.79) = 19.39
4x4x4: (1:26.06[P]), 1:20.58, (1:18.03[DP]), 1:22.38, 1:20.34[P] = 1:21.10
5x5x5: 2:31.27, (2:40.11), 2:32.74, (2:16.79), 2:38.18 = 2:34.06
3x3x3 OH: 31.01, 34.61, (36.95), 33.53, (30.56) = 33.05
2-3-4: 1:49.42
2-3-4-5: 4:29.17
Magic: 1.15, 1.17, (1.65), (1.13), 1.21 = 1.18
Master Magic: 3.02, 2.81, (2.74), (3.35), 2.76 = 2.86
Clock: 10.78, 10.04, 11.46, (9.44), (11.65) = 10.76
Megaminx: (2:17.00), 2:08.94, (1:51.38 PLLskip ), 2:12.67, 1:59.91 = 2:07.17
Square-1: 20.94, (29.26[P]), 19.97, (16.11), 18.32 = 19.74


----------



## Mcuber5 (Nov 23, 2011)

2x2 : 5.04, 3.13, 4.78, 3.15, 4.62 = 4.18 
3x3 : 15.43, 14.08, 16.78, 15.24, 16.25 = 15.64 
2x2BLD : 20.73, 52.18, DNF(31.90) = 20.73 
3x3BLD : 1:18.97, 1:26.47, 1:27.52 = 1.18.97 
3x3 OH : 29.87, 28.40, 30.85, 29.92, 32.36 = 30.21 
Clock : 12.90, 13.42, 13.19, DNF(15.57), 17.87 = 14.83 
Megaminx : 2:00.56, 2:04.88, 2:30.34, 2:34.74, 2:16.92 = 2.17.38  (awful...)
Pyra : 7.36, 9.46, 7.61, 6.77, 7.91 = 7.63
Square-1 : 41.37, 31.22, 22.75, 30.21, 43.27 = 34.26
Multi-BLD : 4/5 (20.32.19)


----------



## okayama (Nov 23, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 20.83, (18.93), 21.31, 21.73, (23.48) = 21.29

*6x6x6*: 5:46.68, 5:44.68, (6:03.98), 5:32.58, (5:11.39) = 5:41.31
DP, NP, OP, PP, NP. 3rd: Execution miss of OLL parity. should have been 5:2x.yz. :fp

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:41.28, 2:14.05, DNS = 2:14.05

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [11:30.50], DNSy, DNSy = DNF
1st: Off by 2 centers, maybe target miss. memo: 6 min or so.

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 29:35.88, DNS, DNS = 29:35.88
1st: memo: 16:30 or so

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/6 (58:14.49)
Aghhhhhh! Only the last cube is off by 3 edges, less concentration at the end... memo: 44 min or so

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 D' B L U R D' U2 B2 R2 B' D' U2 B' L2 D F2 L
Solution: D' F D F' D' F D' F' D2 R2 D' R' D R2 F' R' F R D2 F' D' F2 D R2 B' L2 B F2 U L2

10 min backup solution.

(For inverse scramble)

2x2x1 block: L2 U'
2x2x2 block: F2 B' L2 B
2x2x3 block: R2 D' F2 D F
c/e pairs + EO: D2 R' F' R F
F2L minus 1 slot: R2 D' R D R2
All: D2 F D F' D F D' F' D

In the remaining time I couldn't find any better solution.
For example, here is the 14-move F2L I found:

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: B' U' B2 U L2

1st square: (ready)
2nd square: F2 R' D
3rd square: F'
Finish F2L: B' L' D L' F

but I couldn't finish it...


----------



## Henrik (Nov 24, 2011)

I found something for you short F2L



okayama said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 HTM
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



By the way, I have done my FMC this week, just not posted yet, and it looks nothing like this one, also its 35 moves.


----------



## okayama (Nov 24, 2011)

Henrik said:


> I found something for you short F2L


 
Wow thank you. Again 10-move LL which I didn't know... 

I found that premoves with NISS. Related to the start of my 1-hour solution.


----------



## Henrik (Nov 24, 2011)

okayama said:


> Wow thank you. Again 10-move LL which I didn't know...
> 
> I found that premoves with NISS. Related to the start of my 1-hour solution.


 
I only know the algorithm because I use it as an OLL, I was just lucky it solved the corners, and by knowing Arnaud's 8 move comutator I could cancel moves. Knowing it better might have helped me to cancel even more moves.

I found the pre-scramble very interesting. I like how you can use bits and pieces from one solution in a different solution. I found four moves in one solution attempt that I used in my final solution.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 24, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 31.34 [ 14], 29.01 [ 10], 27.29 [ 10] = *27.29* solid 
*3x3BLD:* 1:33.64 [ 31], DNF [1:39.01, 39], 1:36.12 [ 45] = *1:33.64* solid 
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:33.50, 4:25], DNF [6:29.20, 3:45], DNF [6:17.53, 3:32] = *DNF* aarrrgh 
*5x5BLD:* 14:01.99 [ 7:30], DNF [14:34.97, 8:46], DNF [15:45.00, 8:30] = *14:01.99* good first

*2x2:* 16.56	7.14	20.27	19.40	19.65	= *18.54*
*3x3:	*44.50	41.12	38.60	42.60	36.25 = *40.77*
*4x4:* 2:50.97	2:30.78	2:56.57	2:45.13	2:49.89	= *2:48.66*
*5x5:	*6:42.99	6:00.10	7:27.24	5:15.65	6:33.00	= *6:25.36*


----------



## guusrs (Nov 24, 2011)

FMC: 26


Spoiler



scramble: B2 D' B L U R D' U2 B2 R2 B' D' U2 B' L2 D F2 L
solve: F' R' F2 R F2 D F' D L2 F R F' L2 F' U L2 D R B D B' U' B D' B' R' (26)
on inverse scramble:
F2L-1: R & U R' D' L2 U' F2 R' @ F' D' F D' (12)
all edges: F2 R' F2 R F (17)
at @ insert commutator [R ; F' L2 F], 5 moves cancel (20)
at & insert commutator [B D B' ; U], 2 moves cancel (26)
insertion may not optimal because time pressured me.
And by the way, I hate 3cycle+1twisted corner insertions!



Henrik, great finish/insertion on Okayama's nice f2l!


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 25, 2011)

*2x2:* 1.80, (1.63), 1.88, 1.90, (2.16) = *1.86* 
Comment: Wow, those scrambles were just awesome for EG-1. I'd do more events but I should get some sleep.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 25, 2011)

*7x7x7:* 6:17.93, 6:18.80, 6:28.64, 6:47.02, 6:10.20 = *6:21.79*
_Really nice._
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 5:55.21[2:48], DNS, DNS = *5:55.21*
_Done with less sleep._
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF(8:59.66)[4:23], DNS, DNS = *DNF*
_Off by 3 wings._
*Muliple Blindfolded: 18/19 in 54:39.34 [33:34]*
_Fast memo, and fast execution. The last cube I memorized = the first cube I solved has 2 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners. This shouldn´t have happend. _

_Not sure if I can do more this week. No time at all. _


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll attend to a real WCA contest this weekend   so I will not be able to calculate any results until Monday.

@Jakube: I'm surprised at how often that happens to me too , i.e the last cube memoed and first solved is faulty.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 25, 2011)

2x2x2: (5.85) - (3.16) - 4.02 - 5.29 - 4.91 = 4.74
3x3x3: (16.41) - (17.79) - 17.69 - 17.02 - 17.62 = 17.44
4x4x4: (1:02.09) - (1:06.03) - 1:04.26 - 1:03.75 - 1:02.54 = 1:03.52
5x5x5: 1:53.96 - (1:56.92) - 1:56.39 - (1:51.27) - 1:56.77 = 1:55.71
6x6x6: (3:36.17) - 3:36.13 - (3:26.49) - 3:34.49 - 3:30.41 = 3:33.68
7x7x7: 6:00.02 - (5:59.82) - 6:00.62 - (6:22.05) - 5:59.99 = 6:00.21
3x3x3OH: 28.32 - (26.44) - 29.85 - (32.50) - 32.33 = 30.17
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNS = DNF
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:46.96
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:37.93
Magic:
Master Magic: 4.37 - (4.14) - 4.86 - (5.33) - 5.07 = 4.77
Megaminx: 1:37.31 - 1:36.20 - (1:33.42) - (1:39.90) - 1:33.65 = 1:35.72
Pyraminx: (6.26) - 7.87 - 11.53 - 9.11 - (13.85) = 9.50
Clock: (16.15) - 18.98 - 16.99 - 18.75 - (19.32) = 18.24
Square-1: 1:10.26 - 1:05.25 - 1:16.34 - (1:17.84) - (1:01.15) = 1:10.62


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm on vacation this week, so not enough time to do everything, but I still hope I might get a few more 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD solves done; I'll add them if I have time.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.68, 9.13, 11.33, 10.00, 8.91 = *9.35*
*3x3x3:* 23.56, 22.56, 20.31, 23.93, 21.61 = *22.58*
*4x4x4:* 1:21.50, 1:37.68 [O], 1:25.86, 1:17.41 [P], 1:34.28 [O] = *1:27.21*
*5x5x5:* 2:06.98, 2:41.29, 2:40.88, 2:24.65, 2:36.22 = *2:33.92*
*6x6x6:* 5:20.08, 5:13.61 [OP], 5:13.43, 5:05.90, 5:13.18 [OP] = *5:13.41*
*7x7x7:* 6:49.97, 6:39.26, 7:14.45, 6:38.47, 6:56.63 = *6:48.62*
Comment: Wow! That was nice!
*2x2x2 BLD:* 15.65, 28.15, 26.33 = *15.65*
Comment: The first one was really easy - just 2 3-cycles.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:29.06, 1:51.55, 1:23.06 = *1:23.06*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:23.09 [3:45], 9:10.54 [4:38], 7:28.81 [3:53] = *7:23.09*
*5x5x5 BLD:* 15:08.89 [8:13], 14:57.98 [7:55], 15:16.28 [6:30] = *14:57.98*
Comment: Big recall delay on the third one; otherwise it would have been very fast.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/3 = 1 point, 7:51.72* [4:28]
Comment: First one off by 2 edges flipped.
*3x3x3 OH:* 35.72, 37.69, 41.16, 35.78, 44.16 = *38.21*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:47.50, 1:49.25, 1:45.84, 1:35.41, 2:09.81 = *1:47.53*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:20.74, 1:18.38, 1:32.62, 1:10.49, 1:05.67 = *1:16.54*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*


Spoiler



U2 D’ L2 U2 L’ F2 L D2 R D’ R’ D B D B’ D’ B’ U B’ D’ B U’ B’ D R B2 R2 B R B D B D’ U’ L B2 L’ U B
x cross: U2 D’ L2 U2 L’ F2 L D2
switch to inverse:
second pair: B’ U’ L B2 L’ U
third and fourth pairs: D B’ D’ B’ R’ B’ R2 B2 R’
switch to regular:
pseudo OLL: R D’ R’ D B D B’ D’ B2
last 3 corners: B U B’ D’ B U’ B’ D
B2 B become B’ after pseudo OLL.


*2-4 relay:* *2:08.08* [O]
*2-5 relay:* *5:00.38* [O]
*Magic:* 9.08, 10.46, 9.58, 7.38, 8.15 = *8.94*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.61, 3.43, 5.84, 4.08, 3.77 = *4.15*
*Clock:* DNF [2:08.25, 0:33], 15.97, 14.77 16.71, 16.30 = *16.33*
Comment: For the BLD solve, one dial needed turning by 6.
*MegaMinx:* 27:32.77 [14:47], 3:12.28, 2:57.27, 3:30.39, 2:51.04 = *3:13.31*
Comment: It’s so nice every time I get a successful BLD solve!
*Pyraminx:* 1:32.61, 19.91, 28.18, 16.94, 36.22 = *28.10*
Comment: Oka is still not working very well for me.
*Square-1:* DNF [5:13.99, 2:23], 48.96 [P], 34.47, 1:13.22 [P], 30.68 = *52.22*
Comment: On BLD solve, I got lost in the middle of an algorithm, so it was scrambled. I really need to practice my square-1 BLD algs.
*Skewb:* 2:00.02 [0:54], 28.78, 28.68, 20.02, 16.72 = *25.83*


----------



## SamKennedy (Nov 25, 2011)

2x2x2 - Average: 17.50 seconds
1 - 36.20 (Been ages since I've done 2x2!)
2 - 10.07
3 - 17.16
4 - 10.46
5 - 13.64

3x3x3 - Average: 38.96 (First ever sub-40 average W00T!)
1 - 47.14
2 - 36.04
3 - 39.25
4 - 35.42
5 - 36.95

3x3x3 OH - Average: 2:43.40
(never looked into OH solving before, decided to give it a go anyway!)
1 - 2:23.87
2 - 2:35.07
3 - 2:00.51
4 - 4:14.54 (messed up 5 times)
5 - 2:23.03


----------



## Moops (Nov 26, 2011)

*2x2: * 15.58, 16.94, (14.17), 16.24, (22.16) *Avg5: 16.25*
*3x3:* 31.75, (52.02), 37.07, (31.08), 36.18 *Avg5: 35.00*
*4x4:* (5:02.92), (3:11.69), 3:17.17, 4:07.85, 4:06.56 *Avg5: 3:50*

*2x2 BLD: *(1:35.69), DNF, (2:25.66)
*3x3 OH:* 1:44.85, 1:20.72+, (2:48.28), 1:23.75, (1:16.90)* Avg5: 1:29.77*
*2x2-3x3-4x4 Relay:* 4:22.398
*Pyraminx: *(15.52), 26.37, (37.61), 36.48, 21.90 *Avg5: 28.25*


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 26, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.09 (2.05) 3.61 3.55 (3.80) => 3.08

*3x3:* 11.72 13.15 (15.19) (11.55) 12.04 => 12.30
Comment: WT*F*! All but the 4th solve had an F perm... Still a good average for me, though.

*4x4:* 51.11 50.17 (54.72) 53.28 (50.03) => 51.52

*5x5:* (2:01.03) 1:57.95 1:59.43 (1:47.58) 1:51.42 => 1:56.27

*6x6:* (3:48.88) 3:58.83 3:52.84 4:00.38 (4:13.22) => 3:57.35
Comment: Fail...

*7x7:* 6:33.54 6:24.25 (6:51.21) (6:08.98) 6:37.14 => 6:31.64
Comment: PB single and average of 5. 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 13.87 DNF => 13.87

*3x3 BLD:* DNF 3:45.66 4:05.94 => 3:45.66

*3x3 Multi BLD:* 0/2 = DNF, 9:09.17

*3x3 OH:* 25.60 (32.26) 26.29 30.58 (23.70) => 27.49

*3x3 MTS:* 1:15.69 1:18.03 (1:11.33) 1:15.41 (1:19.98) => 1:16.38

*2-4 Relay:* 1:12.79

*2-5 Relay:* 3:20.67

*Magic:* 1.25 1.65 1.20 (1.07) (1.65) => 1.37

*Master Magic:* (3.26) 2.67 (2.61) 2.87 2.71 => 2.75

*Clock:* (13.94) (12.56) 12.90 12.87 13.12 => 12.96

*Megaminx:* 1:54.94 (1:53.89) 1:58.42 1:57.74 (1:59.01) => 1:57.03

*Pyraminx:* 6.32 (5.70) (7.89) 6.23 7.71 => 6.75

*Square-1:* 27.63 32.58 31.42 (25.20) (39.68) => 30.54

*3x3 FM:*


----------



## sutty17 (Nov 27, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.26 6.93 5.34 (4.96) (9.47) = 5.84
3x3x3: 16.95 15.55 15.72 (17.24) (14.15) = 16.07
4x4x4: (1:01.74) (1:16.74) 1:02.27 1:09.31 1:04.44 = 1:05.34
5x5x5: (2:26.70) 3:02.15 2:34.51 (3:22.86) 2:40.00 = 2:45.55
6x6x6: 4:53.34 (5:13.83) 4:53.29 4:49.83 (4:32.30) = 4:52.15
3x3x3 OH: 37.37 40.00 (43.26) 31.70 (30.80) = 36.36
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:31.06
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:22.26
Pyraminx: 8.77 (13.87) 12.46 9.55 (8.66) = 10.26


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 28, 2011)

OK, late results and of course still preliminary.
Congratulations to Evan L, asiahyoo & dueone .

*2x2x2*(38)

 1.86 RCTACameron
 2.12 AnsonL
 2.13 SimonWestlund
 2.80 Yes, We Can!
 3.01 asiahyoo1997
 3.08 Evan Liu
 3.13 yoinneroid
 3.74 Yuxuibbs
 3.83 CuberMan
 3.85 Henrik
 3.94 mycube
 4.01 Pro94
 4.07 antoineccantin
 4.18 Mcuber5
 4.44 dueone
 4.72 jla
 4.74 MaeLSTRoM
 4.78 Edmund
 4.79 TheZenith27
 5.26 Alcuber
 5.27 Lid
 5.51 marcobelotti
 5.84 sutty17
 5.92 janelle
 6.28 Zane_C
 6.28 Hershey
 6.61 hrtg123
 6.61 Schmidt
 7.73 Selkie
 7.77 brandbest1
 8.34 vlarsen
 8.75 Yttrium
 9.07 MichaelErskine
 9.35 Mike Hughey
 13.75 SamKennedy
 16.04 Achifaifa
 16.25 Moops
 18.54 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(39)

 8.53 Yes, We Can!
 9.56 asiahyoo1997
 10.23 SimonWestlund
 10.64 amostay2004
 11.28 yoinneroid
 12.30 Evan Liu
 12.63 dueone
 12.76 Henrik
 12.86 CuberMan
 13.35 antoineccantin
 13.37 Zane_C
 14.48 mycube
 14.99 Hershey
 15.64 Mcuber5
 15.93 Yuxuibbs
 16.00 Pro94
 16.07 sutty17
 17.15 Yttrium
 17.31 larf
 17.34 janelle
 17.44 MaeLSTRoM
 17.52 jla
 18.11 TheZenith27
 18.42 Selkie
 18.84 Edmund
 19.39 Lid
 20.98 marcobelotti
 21.29 okayama
 22.58 Mike Hughey
 25.67 Alcuber
 26.43 brandbest1
 28.25 Divineskulls
 29.41 vlarsen
 30.99 Schmidt
 35.00 Moops
 37.41 SamKennedy
 40.77 MatsBergsten
 40.94 MichaelErskine
 50.99 Achifaifa
*4x4x4*(28)

 40.04 asiahyoo1997
 40.93 yoinneroid
 41.49 Yes, We Can!
 41.85 AnsonL
 42.84 SimonWestlund
 51.37 CuberMan
 51.52 Evan Liu
 54.61 dueone
 1:00.34 Zane_C
 1:03.25 antoineccantin
 1:03.52 MaeLSTRoM
 1:05.34 sutty17
 1:10.43 Henrik
 1:12.79 marcobelotti
 1:19.83 Hershey
 1:21.10 Lid
 1:27.11 Selkie
 1:27.21 Mike Hughey
 1:29.69 mycube
 1:31.05 TheZenith27
 1:31.32 Yttrium
 1:40.85 brandbest1
 1:48.59 vlarsen
 2:06.96 MichaelErskine
 2:34.33 Schmidt
 2:48.66 MatsBergsten
 3:40.11 Achifaifa
 3:50.53 Moops
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:10.55 asiahyoo1997
 1:25.61 SimonWestlund
 1:27.16 yoinneroid
 1:30.87 dueone
 1:47.98 CuberMan
 1:55.71 MaeLSTRoM
 1:56.27 Evan Liu
 1:58.76 antoineccantin
 2:08.94 Henrik
 2:24.25 mycube
 2:25.67 larf
 2:30.19 Zane_C
 2:33.92 Mike Hughey
 2:34.06 Lid
 2:45.55 sutty17
 2:45.74 Hershey
 3:04.21 Selkie
 3:08.70 Yttrium
 3:38.52 vlarsen
 4:23.63 MichaelErskine
 6:05.41 jla
 6:25.36 MatsBergsten
 DNF brandbest1
*6x6x6*(14)

 2:39.67 asiahyoo1997
 3:02.64 dueone
 3:33.68 MaeLSTRoM
 3:57.35 Evan Liu
 4:19.20 mycube
 4:37.38 antoineccantin
 4:52.15 sutty17
 5:13.29 Henrik
 5:13.41 Mike Hughey
 5:27.32 larf
 5:41.31 okayama
 5:53.68 Selkie
 5:54.48 Yttrium
 8:07.52 MichaelErskine
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:19.28 asiahyoo1997
 5:05.74 dueone
 6:00.21 MaeLSTRoM
 6:21.79 Jakube
 6:31.64 Evan Liu
 6:48.34 mycube
 6:48.62 Mike Hughey
 8:16.84 antoineccantin
11:12.47 MichaelErskine
11:15.95 Selkie
11:33.76 Yttrium
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 16.41 asiahyoo1997
 17.70 antoineccantin
 17.79 Hershey
 18.00 Yes, We Can!
 18.66 yoinneroid
 21.42 dueone
 22.75 CuberMan
 23.16 amostay2004
 25.19 Henrik
 27.49 Evan Liu
 28.04 Zane_C
 28.41 mycube
 30.17 MaeLSTRoM
 30.21 Mcuber5
 33.05 Lid
 33.54 janelle
 33.91 Pro94
 36.36 sutty17
 36.88 Yuxuibbs
 38.21 Mike Hughey
 43.20 marcobelotti
 47.16 Yttrium
 51.65 Selkie
 58.86 brandbest1
 59.08 MichaelErskine
 1:16.01 Alcuber
 1:29.77 Moops
 2:27.32 SamKennedy
 3:22.57 Achifaifa
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 41.52 Henrik
 1:47.53 Mike Hughey
 2:02.29 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 12.15 asiahyoo1997
 12.40 Zane_C
 13.72 CuberMan
 13.87 Evan Liu
 15.65 Mike Hughey
 16.32 marcobelotti
 20.73 Mcuber5
 25.60 AnsonL
 27.29 MatsBergsten
 29.75 Henrik
 34.53 dueone
 37.56 Alcuber
 45.52 yoinneroid
 1:35.69 Moops
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF jla
 DNF vlarsen
 DNF Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 1:14.43 amostay2004
 1:18.97 Mcuber5
 1:23.06 Mike Hughey
 1:33.64 MatsBergsten
 2:05.05 dueone
 2:12.15 CuberMan
 2:14.05 okayama
 2:22.44 yoinneroid
 3:45.66 Evan Liu
 4:51.70 asiahyoo1997
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Henrik
 DNF marcobelotti
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:55.21 Jakube
 7:23.09 Mike Hughey
22:50.35 yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

14:01.99 MatsBergsten
14:57.98 Mike Hughey
29:35.88 okayama
 DNF Jakube
 DNF Zane_C
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

23/25 (51:33)  Zane_C
18/19 (54:39)  Jakube
5/6 (58:14)  okayama
4/5 (20:32)  Mcuber5
2/2 ( 3:49)  Yes, We Can!
2/3 ( 7:51)  Mike Hughey
1/2 (11:00)  CuberMan
0/2 ( 9:09)  Evan Liu
0/2 (14:45)  yoinneroid
2/6 (36:57)  Yttrium
3/7 (47:28)  Henrik
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 1:09.95 asiahyoo1997
 1:16.38 Evan Liu
 1:16.54 Mike Hughey
 1:21.86 Zane_C
 2:41.18 vlarsen
 3:32.34 Selkie
 DNF Henrik
*2-3-4 Relay*(22)

 57.07 asiahyoo1997
 1:04.97 CuberMan
 1:05.15 yoinneroid
 1:05.51 dueone
 1:12.79 Evan Liu
 1:18.34 antoineccantin
 1:24.29 Zane_C
 1:31.06 sutty17
 1:36.40 Henrik
 1:45.30 Hershey
 1:46.96 MaeLSTRoM
 1:49.42 Lid
 1:52.19 mycube
 2:02.70 Selkie
 2:08.08 Mike Hughey
 2:27.01 brandbest1
 2:27.59 vlarsen
 2:33.32 jla
 2:35.31 Yttrium
 3:35.87 MichaelErskine
 4:17.25 Achifaifa
 4:22.39 Moops
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(19)

 2:21.33 yoinneroid
 2:22.18 asiahyoo1997
 2:59.39 dueone
 3:20.67 Evan Liu
 3:27.10 antoineccantin
 3:35.23 CuberMan
 3:37.93 MaeLSTRoM
 3:51.91 Henrik
 4:00.60 Zane_C
 4:11.18 mycube
 4:22.26 sutty17
 4:29.17 Lid
 4:34.80 Hershey
 4:54.53 Selkie
 4:59.97 Yttrium
 5:00.38 Mike Hughey
 6:11.90 vlarsen
 6:46.89 MichaelErskine
 DNF brandbest1
*Magic*(13)

 1.06 dueone
 1.14 brandbest1
 1.18 Lid
 1.35 Henrik
 1.37 Evan Liu
 1.38 antoineccantin
 1.53 asiahyoo1997
 1.62 Yuxuibbs
 1.73 yoinneroid
  1.84 Divineskulls
 1.96 Alcuber
 2.33 Selkie
 8.94 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(12)

 2.54 antoineccantin
 2.67 dueone
 2.75 Evan Liu
 2.86 Lid
 3.58 Henrik
 3.66 Divineskulls
 3.86 brandbest1
 3.93 yoinneroid
 4.15 Mike Hughey
 4.77 MaeLSTRoM
 5.50 Selkie
 7.14 Alcuber
*Skewb*(3)

 19.88 Alcuber
 22.87 Henrik
 25.83 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(14)

 10.59 dueone
 10.76 Lid
 11.01 yoinneroid
 12.96 Evan Liu
 14.45 Henrik
 14.54 CuberMan
 14.83 Mcuber5
 15.94 Selkie
 16.33 Mike Hughey
 17.26 Yttrium
 17.45 Zane_C
 18.24 MaeLSTRoM
 18.51 antoineccantin
 23.32 MichaelErskine
*Pyraminx*(24)

 4.95 SimonWestlund
 5.45 dueone
 6.31 asiahyoo1997
 6.75 Evan Liu
 7.63 Mcuber5
 7.69 CuberMan
 8.72 Alcuber
 8.84 yoinneroid
 8.87 antoineccantin
 9.50 MaeLSTRoM
 10.26 sutty17
 10.57 Henrik
 12.44 hrtg123
 13.07 Zane_C
 14.78 jla
 16.29 janelle
 19.65 Yuxuibbs
 21.39 Schmidt
 22.68 brandbest1
 23.50 MichaelErskine
 27.17 Selkie
 28.10 Mike Hughey
 28.25 Moops
 DNF mycube
*Megaminx*(14)

 1:22.11 dueone
 1:29.17 marcobelotti
 1:35.72 MaeLSTRoM
 1:53.32 asiahyoo1997
 1:57.03 Evan Liu
 2:04.64 yoinneroid
 2:04.88 Henrik
 2:07.17 Lid
 2:17.38 Mcuber5
 3:13.31 Mike Hughey
 4:10.68 Selkie
 4:52.91 MichaelErskine
 7:10.85 Yuxuibbs
 DNF mycube
*Square-1*(11)

 19.74 Lid
 30.54 Evan Liu
 32.96 Henrik
 34.27 Mcuber5
 34.92 dueone
 35.05 yoinneroid
 52.22 Mike Hughey
 56.53 Zane_C
 1:10.62 MaeLSTRoM
 1:16.65 MichaelErskine
 1:27.76 Selkie
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

26 guusrs
30 okayama
30 irontwig
32 Cubenovice
33 Zane_C
33 Attila
35 manyhobbyfreak
35 Henrik
39 Mike Hughey
42 yoinneroid

*Contest results*

349 Evan Liu
342 asiahyoo1997
339 dueone
327 yoinneroid
312 Henrik
295 Zane_C
261 CuberMan
247 Mike Hughey
244 antoineccantin
230 MaeLSTRoM
184 Mcuber5
178 mycube
175 Lid
159 SimonWestlund
154 sutty17
153 Yes, We Can!
148 Selkie
132 Hershey
123 Yttrium
106 marcobelotti
99 Yuxuibbs
94 okayama
91 brandbest1
90 MichaelErskine
84 amostay2004
82 Alcuber
82 AnsonL
79 Jakube
77 jla
74 MatsBergsten
73 Pro94
69 janelle
65 vlarsen
55 TheZenith27
53 larf
44 Schmidt
41 Edmund
40 RCTACameron
39 Moops
28 hrtg123
24 Achifaifa
24 Divineskulls
20 guusrs
19 irontwig
19 SamKennedy
17 Cubenovice
16 Attila
14 manyhobbyfreak


----------



## Henrik (Nov 28, 2011)

Did Simon really get a 4.95 avg on clock?

Simon are you sure its not your Pyraminx results?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 28, 2011)

Another thing to note: in MultiBLD, why is 4/5 ranked lower than DNFs? I'm pretty sure 4/5 = 3 points, but 0/2, 2/6 and 3/7 are all DNFs.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 28, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Another thing to note: in MultiBLD, why is 4/5 ranked lower than DNFs? I'm pretty sure 4/5 = 3 points, but 0/2, 2/6 and 3/7 are all DNFs.



Yes, I'm pretty sure too , but the program seems to differ.
I had to alter the Multi part of the program a little while ago because someone inZane started to make inZane posts with 20+ cubes. Maybe I slipped then....  (or rather )


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 28, 2011)

Henrik said:


> Did Simon really get a 4.95 avg on clock?
> 
> Simon are you sure its not your Pyraminx results?



Woops  Yep, that should be my pyraminx results, sorry


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 29, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> Woops  Yep, that should be my pyraminx results, sorry


 
Changed it to Pyraminx. A little funny is that you actually lost 9 points by calling it Clock
(because there were nine competitors less in Clock than Pyraminx).


----------

